
Enroll in the New Advanced Protection Program in an Instant - jdivo
https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-security/new-advanced-protection-program-account-security-instant/
======
sarcasmatwork
And Cloudflare is pushing Galileo...

[https://www.cloudflare.com/galileo/](https://www.cloudflare.com/galileo/)

